# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Ap. (Chromaphyosemion) bitaeniatum Ekondo Titi

## RonWill

Folks,
I love _Chromaphyosemion_ and IMHO, the 'Ekondo Titi' population takes the cake.

The pics aren't hot but the pair is, and I'm pulling good eggs off them. I'm drooling for the day when there's another whole tankful of them.


Excuse the watermarks and scratches on the plastic tank but look at those colors!

----------


## Piscesgirl

Wow, those males are about as 'rainbow' colored as any other fish I've seen!

----------


## RonWill

Deborah, if you've got the space for killies that are relatively showy (for a _Chromaphyosemion_, that is) and very peaceful in nature, do consider these. Personally, I don't know of another more rainbowy fish.

Besides these, there's also _Aphyosemion splendopleure_ "Moliwe" and "Mbonge", but I think the MTV award goes to SPL "Tiko" and "Bamukong - Ombe River". [lost my "Bamukong" male but I'm raising a small batch of fry]

----------


## nonamethefish

Beautiful! Even the female is attractive as she is very nicely shaped. Same charm as a female Heterandria formosa. I've considered trying these guys sometime.

What kind of water you keeping them in?

----------


## keehoe

Ron, lovely fish. I order 3 pair coming in next week. Can't wait to have my hands on them.

----------


## ruyle

Wow, since these pics aren't color-enhanced and unretouched in anyway,
they sure put Ijebu Ode and Umudike to shame  :Surprised:  And they don't appear
to be as shy, either  :Cool:  

Thanks for sharing, Ronnie!

----------


## RonWill

> I've considered trying these guys sometime. What kind of water you keeping them in?


 Joseph,
These _bitaeniatum_ will do any tank proud and they aren't particularly skittish, compared to the other BITs I maintain (condusive environment applies), so do consider them.

The USA has the largest base of killie-keepers and it'd be much easier to get your hands on them.

My Ekondo Titi are housed in a 6gal plastic tank that's loaded with hornwort, java moss and some ferns. No light or filtration, albeit for very very gentle aeration from airstone.

Water is about pH6.5 from the peat pellets and has gotten quite tannic from the oak leaves. Last TDS reading is 85ppm. Don't have test kits for other 'stuffs'. Hope this helps.

Kee Hoe,
What 3 pairs are you referring to? Which species? Wished you told me about your order as I was itching for another pair or two.

Bill,
I can do basic graphic editing but no, the Ekondo's pics aren't enhanced in any manner... it's the real stuff!

It's true that the coloration in most BITs are subtle and for some, like the Lagos, Ijebu Ode and Umudike, they're at their best in a well-lit photograph.

No surprise that these are quickly becoming my favourites  :Wink:

----------


## TyroneGenade

Hello

Not to rain on your parade but the Ekondo Titi phenotype belongs to the species _Chromaphyosemion_ cf. _splendopleure_. Go see here. Don't be put off by the picture. If you see the other cf. SPP pics you will see fish more in line with what you show.

My favourite is still _bivittatum_ Funge. But I must admit I like all the _Chromaphyosemion_. They are fantastic aquarium fish.

tt4n

----------


## RonWill

Tyrone, thanks for the link to Pohlmann's site and while I don't understand it all, it's good to have another reference.

My favourite reference is Tim's pages and for the 'Ekondo Titi' population, it appears BOTH as _bitaeniatum_ and _splendopleure_!  :Confused:  

Sub-Genus : _Chromaphyosemion_
_Aphyosemion_ _bitaeniatum_ *Ekondo Titi*

_Aphyosemion splendopleure_ Ekondo Titi

Comparing what I can visually differentiate, my specimens closely resemble that from Tim's _bitaeniatum_ page rather than the *image*, courtesy of Rudolf Pohlmann.

As for the BIV Funge, I'll be giving this up shortly. It's taken about 2 years and I can't even get it widely distributed. They're stingy in reproduction despite various environment and I'm running out of tank space.

----------


## whuntley

Re: BIV Funge,

Mine were very stingy with eggs, too, until I added a heater and ran the tank up above 26C. After that, I was overloaded with them! They may get stingy, again when they get old, tho.

Spectacular fish, with good color, and size well above average for Chromaphyos, they are a favorite of breeders who like to win Best of Show.

Wright

----------


## TyroneGenade

That pic on Tim's site is in the wrong class. _Chrom. bitaeniatum_ *DO NOT* have yellow tips to the dorsal, caudal and anal fins. This is feature of the _splendopleure_-group (_loennbergii, poliaki, volcanum, splendopleure_ and sp. Likado etc...). Also, _bitaeniatum_ have 2 prominant dark bands running down the length of their body. Further more, there is no town of Ekondo Titi in Nigeria nor is there a river. There is such a town in Cameroon and as _bitaenitum_ does not extend accross the Ndian River (this is the territory of _bivittatum_) the fish in question has to be _splendopleure_.

I will write Tim a nasty note later...

tt4n

----------


## Piscesgirl

I liked all the Chromaphyosemion bitaeniatum that I just viewed on a website, but the profile said temps from 71 -76. I'm pretty sure the temps you keep them at are much higher, right? 

It would be too cold for me to hatch anything right now (approx 71 degrees inside), but out of something like 20 eggs, how many are likely to hatch for a beginner?

----------


## stormhawk

These fellas don't seem to like temperatures above 28 degrees Celsius and that would be a good limit to stick by for any species for that matter.

Deborah, given proper handling of the eggs and proper acclimatisation of the eggs to a hatching tray and fresh water, they will hatch in good enough numbers as long as fungused eggs are removed quickly and without breaking them in the water. Otherwise the fungus will spread easily to the other developing eggs.

Many factors decide the "hatchability" so to speak, of the eggs so if you're lucky a hatchrate of about 50% is already good enough.  :Wink:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thank you  :Smile:  My temps normally wouldn't get to 28 C as I keep the air conditioning on in the house at 24 C, but with the lights on the tank it can possibly go to 27 C. The tank right now is at 21 C, but I don't have a heater on it (only plants and snails in there right now). 

So 50 % hatch rate would be a best-case scenario. That works for me, I only want a few fish.  :Smile:  Hopefully someone will have some Killies at the Raleigh, NC (about an hour and a half drive for me) yearly auction at the end of next month; but if not, I think I will try the Chromaphyosemion eggs from that website I was looking at.

----------


## RonWill

> I liked all the Chromaphyosemion bitaeniatum that I just viewed on a website, but the profile said temps from 71 -76...


Deborah,
If you love Chromas, you'd flip while visiting *Alf and Anita's Gallery* (I know I did)

As for hatch rate, the best result I've gotten was 100% if only eggs in advanced embryol development were sent Express in breather bags. Eggs in/on damp peat suck big time, often under 30%. Whichever way it's delivered, dunk ASAP in aged aquarium water, as these will pop without warning.

Infusoria, paramecium and other microfoods would be a good way to start off the little fellas.

Temp-wise, my Ekondo Titi are throwing good eggs at 24ºC / 75ºF and suspect less so at higher temps. (I get practically nothing during warmer months)

When your weather is favorable for receiving eggs, go for it!

----------


## RonWill

> That pic on Tim's site is in the wrong class. _Chrom. bitaeniatum_ *DO NOT* have yellow tips to the dorsal, caudal and anal fins. This is feature of the _splendopleure_-group (_loennbergii, poliaki, volcanum, splendopleure_ and sp. Likado etc...). Also, _bitaeniatum_ have 2 prominant dark bands running down the length of their body. Further more, there is no town of Ekondo Titi in Nigeria nor is there a river. There is such a town in Cameroon and as _bitaenitum_ does not extend accross the Ndian River (this is the territory of _bivittatum_) the fish in question has to be _splendopleure_.
> 
> I will write Tim a nasty note later...


Tyrone,
Tim's site and vast information have served me very well and it would be a dis-service to him if you pop that note (you're kidding, right?)

As for BIT having the 2 dark bands, I notice the juvenile _Chrom. splendopleure_ 'Bamukong-Ombe River System 1999' that I'm raising, will display also the bands when spooked (in both sexes, more so with the females).

More pics *here*.

----------


## TyroneGenade

You are missing my point (but in truth it wasn't really well stated). BIT will show the bands to some degree regardless of mood. At the least you will be able to see the black marking behind the gill and the lower band beginning from the caudal peduncle. Happy SPP like what you show (and especially the cf. SPP populations like the Ekondo Titi) will at most show small fragmented red markings behind the gill and a thin rosy red lower band.

The bottom line is that Ekondo Titi is a town in Cameroon and BIT is not found across the Cross/Ndian rivers (here it is replaced by BIV). Your fish, in colour (take a good look at the fins) conforms to a cf. SPP and certainly not a BIT phenotype. If you doubt my opinion (a healthy attitude IMHO) send the pictures to Rudolf Pohlman for adjudication. He is very friendly and will reply... probably with a long discourse about the cf. SPP. Sonnenberg's paper is also very informative as it describes the entire genus with along with the means to tell the members apart.

tt4n

----------


## stormhawk

The PDF version of Sonnenberg's paper that is being circulated has some inherent defects as in missing data bits and almost all of the pictures and illustrations. 

Tyrone, if you happen to have a good copy of this publication please email the item to me. I would be more than happy to have a good look at it.

On a sidenote, did a check on Multimap and came up with several locations.

There's an Eko-Onde in Nigeria, situated close to a place called Ikirun.

There is however, an Ekondo Titi in Sud-Ouest province, Cameroon, as Tyrone has mentioned but there is also an Ekundu-Titi slightly to the north of this locality. It is true however that Ekondo Titi should belong to _splendopleure_ or whatever sp. or cf. that fella is. The locality of Mbonge is just slightly to the south of this locality and is also stated as belonging to _Chrom. splendopleure_.

----------


## TyroneGenade

Jianyang, 

I have a copy somewhere I must just dig it up...

Coincidently, I have of the Mbonge _Fp. marmoratus_. A very handsome fish. Later on in the year I will try to send some eggs over to Singapore but I'm not betting on it arriving alive. The eggs are about 80% fertile but production is a bit low at 21°C. I will have to wait for things to get warmer then I will pop some in peat and hope for the best...

tt4n

----------


## keehoe

Is it true that generally, eggs in peat develope slower for this family?

Tyron, I would love to have some after someone having more experience had secure the species in Singapore.

----------


## whuntley

> Is it true that generally, eggs in peat develope slower for this family?


The rate of development of *all* eggs seems to be slowed in higher oxygen environments, such as resting in peat. Personally I have never encountered one where development was speeded by that alone.

For eggs truly in diapause (real annuals, usually) hatch can be delayed a long time until the oxygen level drops with respect to the CO2 level (i.e., they are dunked in water). I have even forced the hatch of some stubborn eggs by sticking an airstone from my DIY CO2 system in their hatching container. WOW! It works and quickly! The gas transport is very pressure dependent, so some have immersed the eggs in a jar with a slightly-loosened lid into a very deep tank. I have never done this, but am told it is most effective.

Air contact slows development, but semi-annuals, like most Fp. will eventually either hatch in the peat or die and go away.

Some things that speed development and make for earlier hatch include:

Drier peat,

warmer,

suffocation.

That last one is definitely not recommended, but I have done it by taping Petri dishes closed and not opening them often enough. Bags can breathe and are safer.

Wright

----------


## TyroneGenade

I'm going to have to go counter point on Wright this time...

I think higher O2 accelerates development in the case of annuals and non-annuals need constant high O2 to develop (just take a look at lampeyes and cool killies). 

Development is slowed by lower O2 and higher solute levels associated with "drying out."

An example: LIN eggs take about 10 to 14 days to develop. Add some salt (1 -2 tsp per L I think... the thread is somewhere in the killietalk archives I think) and you can delay development and hatching. Mach Fukada uses this trick to ship Pseudomugil cyanodorsalis and furcata all around the world. He takes the salt right up to sea water level. 

This places the egg under osmotic stress and the cellular machinary grinds to a halt. Oxygen is however still very important for egg survival.

Eggs shipped in a peat slurry inside breather bags fare much better than eggs in the thick poly bags or closed vials.

As the eggs sit in the peat slurry more and more peat tannins etc... leach into the water. These compounds need to associate with water to dissolve and so the water potential is reduced and you can actually have the eggs enter into a "drought induced diapause" like annuals. This applies even to Pseudoepiplatys annulatus. 

Eggs shipped in peat tend to take much longer the hatch. On several occasions I actually gave up. One batch of A. elberti took almost 4 weeks to hatch after spending 2 weeks in the post. The trick that got them to develop: water changes on the peat slurry. Fresh water stimulates development. This is the case with Nothos as well.

2 weeks back 20 1 month old furzeri eggs were placed into fresh water. Today they have well formed embryoes and I expect in 1 to 2 weeks they will be ready to hatch.

How do I get them to hatch? Oxygen tablets. 

tt4n

----------


## whuntley

> I'm going to have to go counter point on Wright this time...


My apologies, Tyrone. I fear we are talking apples and oranges, here.

I was considering only the differences between emersed and immersed eggs.

Oxygen has very low solubility in water, so eggs in damp peat in contact with air are in an enormously higher oxygen environment. The higher solubility of CO2 in water means that the relative balance of O2 to CO2 normally is then toward CO2 when immersed.

I agree that eggs that are starved for air in vials and thick bags do not do at all well. They likely are usually killed by their own ammonia, tho.

I remember sending you some dead eggs, once, because our kind intermediary decided repackaging was in order. Grrrr!

If you re-read my post, and recognize that eggs in water are in low oxygen, compared to in damp peat, we aren't all that far apart.

I'll make you a bet that increased CO2 in hatch water will force hatch quicker and more surely than oxygen tablets (who knows what those really add). I have never used the latter, so could be surprised.

Wright

----------


## RonWill

... and now we return to our regularly scheduled programme  :Wink:  

Yesterday, while changing tank water for the 'Ekondo Titi', I decided to pop a reversed trio into the photo tank for some quick pics.

Remember, folks, that these are 'fright colors', nowhere near what I can describe... now imagine when they're really comfortable and happy.

Deborah, this one's for you... a good reason to get off ya butts and get these into your tanks!

The rest of the pics are *here*.

Tyrone, yes, these are beginning to look more like _chromaphyosemion_ than my _bitaeniatum_ 'Ijebu Ode'.


BTW, did Tim say anything about the 'Ekondo Titi'?).

----------


## keehoe

Ron, I am sure you have a long waiting list for their egg. Just in case i don't receive the fish i am suppose to get. Can put me on waiting list also?

----------


## RonWill

> Just in case i don't receive the fish i am suppose to get. Can put me on waiting list also?


Because you have already ordered that species (without telling me <frown>), you're already on the queue. Don't worry. Just let me know how you get along when the egg-parcel comes in.

(sorry I can't use those darn smilies... I'm working without a mouse! <smirk>)

----------


## Piscesgirl

> Deborah, this one's for you... a good reason to get off ya butts and get these into your tanks!


  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

It's the weather -- I promise! I'm waiting for it to warm up (in fact we had an ice storm this weekend). The tank is ready!

----------


## TyroneGenade

Where is the franticly-drueling-lustful emoticon? How can I properly convey my sentiments without the proper emoticon!!! Arrrg! "They are splendid. *Splendid!!!* I must have them!" Now why can't we encapsulate that in an emtoicon???

No, Tim has not yet replied but that is normal. I think I've wonderred into his spam filter. Can't imagine why...

Now, adding to the confusion, this looks more like a _volcanum_ type...

tt4n

----------


## Shae

They are absolutley stunnin, if you ever get an excess of those, i would love to get hold of some. Im going to do abit of reading up on MAF and customs, see if there are any loop holes  :Very Happy: 

Shae

----------


## keehoe

One more thing to add to Ron's comment: You should consider slowly acclimate the egg to you normal room light/ brightness. The egg were in total darkness for a few days before you open up the cover and stunt them with bright light. (Especially for those eye-up egg.)

People here use strong flash light to catch frog (stunt the poor frog with flashlight). I suppose fry in the shell will too, if the fry fainted and forget to breath....)

Just my $0.01 worth ( newbie's comment only worth 1 cent )

Ron, i am also hatching the species. But i am soaking the seller's email to get the fish now as he have not responded to my mail ever since i confirm the quantify and species (and pay of course). If he really deliver the fish when i am out of town, I will ask my friend pass the parcel to Kho. You see what you can help me with, OK?

Chrom. splendopleure "Tiko" also nice. Anyone keeping that?

Come accross this picture while visiting some taiwan aqua website. Just manage to find Ron's mouse. It is "clicking" another mouse.

** Link removed by Mod

----------


## TyroneGenade

Firstly, that is a hamster and I think such bestiality is most out of place on this forum. (I see we don't have a prudish emoticon either.) 

2nd, for a beginner you are doing very well. Most beginners would not of got _N. orthonotus_ to where you have them! You should feel quite accomplished. 

The fry inside eyed-up do respond to light. I think it is in Scheel somewhere that he states that exposure to light will stimulate the fry. It will twitch inside the egg and its heart will begin to beat very fast. So light may well stress the unhatched fry. 

Regards

----------


## zmzfam

> Firstly, that is a hamster and I think such bestiality is most out of place on this forum. (I see we don't have a prudish emoticon either.)


And I totally agree with Tyrone. The link shall be removed and I take it that you'll be removing the image from the album pronto.

Be sensitive to others' feelings even though it is meant to be light-hearted.

----------


## RonWill

> You should consider slowly acclimate the egg to you normal room light/ brightness


Kee Hoe, most of the collected eggs are stored in the 'utility closet' (outside the apartment) and in the dark. When they're ready for dunking, the hatching containers are left in ambient lighting and I don't have a habit of shining flash/torch light at them.




> i am also hatching the species


 Sorry, but I don't quite understand... what are you hatching now?




> ...soaking the seller's email to get the fish now


 okay... no wonder you're not getting fry and it must be something new... to ship eggs via *email*  :Confused:  (ah... is that the joke of the day  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:  )




> If he really deliver the fish when i am out of town, I will ask my friend pass the parcel to Kho. You see what you can help me with, OK?


 Sure thing but wait till you receive the statement for B&B in my 'Fry-care centre'  :Laughing:  




> Chrom. splendopleure "Tiko" also nice. Anyone keeping that?


 See *here*.




> Just manage to find Ron's mouse. It is "clicking" another mouse


 Drats  :Exclamation:  The link was removed before I had a chance to see how mice do their 'clicking' (darned... I was getting dirty thoughts!  :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ) Can someone email me the link or something?

----------


## keehoe

Ok Ok, sorry guys. I did went throught a lot of thought before posting the picture. I though since i have seen picture of killies mating dance so hamster learning how to you MS-Windows by clicking user-friendly mouse is acceptable. I admit i was wrong.  :Opps:  

Yesterday just collected the peat that was place in the tank with one pair of Notho Otho. and i estimated around 20 eggs inside. I just wrap up the peat with the eggs and put it aside for wind-dry over night and seal it this morning.

So, YangYang, Fish, fry and egg of Notho. Othonotus in Singapore.

Ron, what i mean by soaking the emails is ------> Flooding the seller with emails. He have just responded not sure if because of my annoying flood or came back from other busisness. I soak the email and get adult fish not fry. More productive?

Ron, i am getting fish from the seller. Not egg. Once i get more familiar with the species. Might get some egg in also. I think eggs is better in quality (genetically speaking). Hopfully they are from the best pair.

Airline charge 10% for infant only. Ron can consider a big discount for fry?

Thanks Tyron, my success in the species is due to 

1. Beira98 eggs from Loh that taught me a lot of lesson.

2. The species itself is Fx (no more than 3 generation from the wild caught). Consider 2 month incubation and 1 month to mature. Collected march'04

3. Lampeyes Eggs bought from oversea. Corrected a lot of the careless behaviour.

4. Last but not lease, Kho visit to my place to identify the killer snail

----------


## TyroneGenade

> Ok Ok, sorry guys. I did went throught a lot of thought before posting the picture. I though since i have seen picture of killies mating dance so hamster learning how to you MS-Windows by clicking user-friendly mouse is acceptable. I admit i was wrong.


(Don't know, maybe this post should go under a different section?) 

I was not personally offended. I thought it was just a bit quirky. The "bestiality" bit came from the inter-species procreational act... didn't mean much by it. But if there are kids accessing the forum I'm pretty sure somewhere there is a parent in a tight spot. Dismiss this little picture as just a clicking hamster or explain that this isn't really funny and strip the kids of their innocence. 

Your point about dancing fish is spot on. I'm often---in jest---accused of watching too much fish-porn during lab hours. 

In closing: that is not the proper way to treat your computer mouse. Fur will quickly stuff up the mechanism.  ::smt018:

----------


## stormhawk

Hi all,

Took some shots of the Ekondo Titi in a photo tank back at Ron's place last night. Here's one for viewing.

Ron, I hope I did justice to the Ekondo Titi.  :Very Happy:

----------


## keehoe

I prefer skinny Chrom. class fish. I think they looks nicer. But for the case of Ron, i think these fish are too skinny (relatively speaking) especially when i am hoping to get some fish/ egg from his tank when he is not watching.

I think his new tank really lets the fish showing its true colour. Compare with previous photo taken over scrach, chipoff plastic tank

----------


## stormhawk

Kee Hoe, oddly enough his fish were pretty fat when I was photographing them. Probably it doesn't seem that way but I can testify that they were really fat. In fact I think Ron just collected a few more fry from these fellas.  :Laughing:

----------


## keehoe

The fish read too much magazine. In the current context, slim is good. The fish sure know how to pose.

----------


## RonWill

Dear all,
I'm pleased to say that 4 pairs of BIT Ekondo will soon make their way to Australia. No, unfortunately I haven't enough species to make up a goodwill box so I tinkered on Aquabid to recoup funds for feed and utilities.

Along with them are 15 pairs of SPL Moliwe, all are breeding sizes and ready to pop. It shouldn't be long before our Aussie friends get hold of them. Good luck, mates!
*[BTW, the buyer has the necessary import papers and a licenced transhipper. Folks from AU and NZ need get their act together for legal shipments!]* 

Also, one Ekondo pair safely arrived at Kent, UK, and I'm really thrilled. They are one of my favorite Chrom's and their beauty alone deserves more dedication.

A brief look back...
 Young and 'garang' (gung-ho)

 Maturing and seeking mates (Photo taken by Jian Yang)

 One nip off caudal extension that never recovered. Battle scar, if you may.

 Magnificent, even when relaxed.

 The female is just as colorful, albeit subtle.

Most of the images were touched up, *only* to erase reflections and watermarks from the photo tank. Colors are real, fright coloration actually, and not enhanced. Compare the following pics and decide for yourself, which you like better. BTW, the pair are in the same tank at the same time, not digitally manipulated.
 

Personally, less distractions = better appreciation. Enjoy!

----------


## ruyle

Yes, quite magnificent, Lorenzo Medici would've liked these...  :Smile:  They will be the first ones I'd like to try when I move to Thailand! Ronnie, may you
always have the _Ekondo titi,_ amen.

Bill

----------


## RonWill

Something tells me that Ms Medici is your better half? Not that it matters but yes, I think she'll like it too.




> They will be the first ones I'd like to try when I move to Thailand!


 Gimme a buzz when you're in my neighbourhood and we can talk about the Ekondo over a few six packs!  :Wink:  

Folks,
I borrowed a semi-assembled TEC chiller from a fellow forumer and I'm hoping that the lowered temps will encourage the killies to be more prolific. As is, most eggs collected go fuzzy but at least it's better than nothing.

Will post pics, bits and pieces, in a new thread (if I can't find a relevant thread to followup on) after I return from work and honestly, *I will need help* on the electronics part of the project. (If my life depended on the understanding of capacitors, resistors and what-nots, I would have been dead eons ago).

Any assistance in helping to complete the chiller project will be most appreciated (my fishes will say 'thank you' too!  :Wink:  ).

----------

